# Rauschen aus Sample - ein anderer Weg



## Lemma (24. Juni 2004)

N guten,

ich habe ein sehr (zusatz)geräuschlastiges Stück gesprochenen Text, aus dem ich einige Geräusche filtern möchte und das ganze danach möglichst gut klingen lassen möchte.
Ich möchte es nicht "falsch" beschreiben, sondern du kannst es hier als kleinen, aber vielsagenden Ausschnitt anhören. Der Text lautet "geantwortet", diesen möchte ich gerne verstehen können.

Wo würdest du anfangen ? Und wo aufhören ? Und besonders: Welche Einstellungen verwenden ?

Zur Verfügung stehen mir Wavelab & cooledit pro 

Danke im voraus

lemma


----------



## BeaTBoxX (11. Juli 2004)

Uiuiuiui

sehr schwierig...
Ich glaube, das kannst du DAMIT vergessen.
Es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten zum Entrauschen einer Aufnahme. 

Entweder du benutzt einen Denoiser, der  "standard" Frequenzen von Rauschen kennt, und diese aus einer Aufnahme rausrechnet., gibt aber meisst nicht so den durchschlagenden Erfolg.

2. Möglichkeit: Denoiser mit Fingerprint.
Dazu benötigst du aber eine Aufnahme in der du ein Stueck Ruhe hast, also wo NUR das Rauschen zu hören ist. Dieses wird dann als Fingerprint (Fingerabdruck) festgelegt, und das Programm/Plugin weiss damit, welche Frequenzen dein zu entfernendes Rauschen darstellt.
Da dein Sample hier aber sehr sehr knapp geschnitten ist, und das fuer mich mehr nach Uebersteuerung als nach Rauschen klingt, sind die rauschigen Anteile auch entsprechend  nur an stellen mit hohem Pegel. (Also da wo die sprache lauter ist)

3. Möglichkeit, die allerdings eher Notlösung ist, waere ein Noisegate. Das funktioniert wie  ein Schalter, der dein Signal an oder stumm stellt.
Das Noisegate macht auf wenn eine gewissen Lautstaerke im Signal ueberschritten ist ( also wenn etwas gesagt/gesungen/gespielt  wird) und schliesst wenn der  Pegel geringer ist (Rauschen). Im Umkehrschluss ist das Rauschen  dann waehrend den lauten Parts trotzdem zu hoeren, aber man kann damit erreichen, dass stille Teile auch wirklich "still" sind.

Zu deinem Problem: Ich wuerde mir ein Mikro besorgen und das Vocal neu taken. Ich glaube , da ist nicht mehr viel zu retten :/

Sorry

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (4. August 2004)

Kann mir  vielleicht jemand verraten wie ich mit den waves effekten solch ein Noise-profile erstelle. Ich weiß eigentlich nur nich wie man so ein Profil erstellt.
thx for ya help
Danizio


----------



## Danizio (5. August 2004)

hey; hab jetzt schon selber herrausgefunden wie ich ein Noise-profile erstellen kann Ist garnicht schwer;mit Cool edit geht das ganz einfach.
Danke trotzdem
Danizio


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

Wollt ioch dir grade vorschlagen
Nimm cool edit
Ist aber nicht Grade Billig, Dafür hast du ein Preffesionelles Programm


----------



## ullision (5. August 2004)

heisst jetzt übrigens Adobe Audition [/klugscheissmodus]


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

egal wie es heißt 
Diese Software ist 1A


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. August 2004)

CoolEdit is von Adobe gekauft worden?
Sachen gibts.. man kann sich immer wieder nur wundern


----------

